# CentryTech service man said::



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

That the wireless card in my computer wasn't strong enough to get a signal--3' from the box, I got 2 bars--He got 4. His suggestions--New card in computer, a booster that plugs INTO my computer-and/ or a signal booster that plugs into electrical box. OR all 3.
Which still leaves without the slightest idea of what I need to do. He did say my wi-fi box is OK


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

If you are that close, why not just run a cable from your computer right to the box?


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Oh, I do that--my problem arose when I wanted to put the wi-fi box 60' away, to get cameras online. then, my computer couldnt find the box..


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

your wireless card is not strong enough - that sounds strange to me. Its powered by your computer so a new one would still be powered by the same computer. Now if its an older wireless card or defective in some way changing it may help.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

mnn2501 said:


> Now if its an older wireless card or defective in some way changing it may help.


Sounds defective to me too. I would order a new USB wireless adapter from eBay.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

OK, Color us all stupid-from me to the tech man!!LOL---no one noticed that there were not any antenna on the computer!! $35. later, it has two on the back--and receiving!


----------

